# Winter in Spain first timers



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hoping to spend some time in Spain this winter (6-8 weeks, work dependant). looking at the guide books I would like to stay in the area of Guardamar Del Segura (?Camping Marjal), however open to suggestions. 

Our interests include walking cycling and visits to the gym. 

Any advice on the area would be welcome, such as transport links, how busy the area is, weather etc during February, March. 



Thanking you 

Trevor


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
That sounds like you will be well busy.
We are off in 3 weeks and have spent many evenings refining our schedule.
In order of importance:
Check the sun rises, 
Check the exact position of the tide,
Count the condensation drops on a bottle or two of chilled white.
Reverse the above, deleting rise and insert set.
Give us a wave
Regards
Tel


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its a very popular site so my advice is book well in advance. They do have a gym and there is plenty of opportunity for cycling and it is a well run site. However, it would not be my choice for a long stay but having said that, I have never over wintered there.

Best wait for more advice from those that have (Cavaqueen and MicknPat spring to mind) before making up your mind. You could PM them.



peedee


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

As Peede mentioned, we winter at Marjal, it will be our fourth year this year, it is a very well run site, and there is plenty to do, it is very popular and you would have to book in advance.

There is also the new Marjal campsite which is situated about 10km inland at Crevillente, it is advertised on here, it is a bigger site, and will no doubt be as good, if not better than Marjal, it is in a better location in the sense that it is surrounded by countryside, and not far from the bird sanctuary, however the older site is nearer the coast, it depends what you prefer, the new site is a lot cheaper.

I think there will be room on the old site this winter as a few of the regulars are moving to the new site.

If you want more info please do not hesitate to ask, you can also search this forum, just put in Marjal, and you will get plenty of info and photos, hope this helps, we look forward to meeting you.

Cavaqueen


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*winter in Spain*

Hi Trevor

The Marjal is a great site and very popular, there is another site Camping International just up the road has all the facilities not sure how the prices compare but there are good discounts for long stays.Bus stop out side camp Bring your bikes too.

http://www.campinglamarina.co.uk/

Also a couple of Aire stops close by they have the usual toilet shower blocks just that they are new so no shade as of yet 
Newest one is here 
n38.120565 w0.659726
The other is just round the corner next to Iceland Shop 
google earth shows them as empty plots but they up and running now.
Weather wise usually sunny and very pleasent but we can have a chilly breeze and cold at night so bring your woolies/ fleeces etc

Brian


----------

